# Maitland Alexander on what makes a great theological teacher



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2022)

The supporters of this Seminary are thorough and sound Presbyterians. No uncertain note is given from the pulpits of the alumni of this institution. The directors believe that the students graduated from this Seminary will be, theologically, largely what you make them. Therefore, we believe your teaching must be dogmatic. Your philosophy and your metaphysics will be great contributions to the power of your teaching. But, after all, our theology is not based on secular philosophy or modern psychology but on the Word of God, as contained in the Holy Scriptures, — described in our Confession as the only infallible rule of faith and practice.

Therefore, we expect the students to be taught with a fire of conviction, which cannot help leaving its impression upon them, so that your teaching will not seem to be the abstract discussion of a man who has only half thought his subject through: “Ever learning, but never coming to a knowledge of the truth”. But rather that kind of teaching which presents the result of the teacher’s own labours as he builds his system of theology on the eternal truth of God, revealed by him in our infallible Scriptures. ...

For more, see:









Maitland Alexander on what makes a great theological teacher


The supporters of this Seminary are thorough and sound Presbyterians. No uncertain note is given from the pulpits of the alumni of this institution. The directors believe that the students graduate…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

